# Thon ï¿½ la Julie



## Guest (Oct 26, 1999)

1 can of tuna (especially Ocean's solid white tuna, the best...and most costly)1/2 cup of shredded olives1/2 cup of shredded pickels (unsweetened)1/4 cup of olive oil1 teaspoon of Dijon's mustardoptionnal : 2 or 3 drieded tomato in oil1 cup of cooked rice (brown's better for fragile bowels)1 or 2 eggs (yellow part)pepper and maybe fresh basilicIn a bowl, mix well mustard and egg, add oil to make your own mayonaise, add all ingredients and mix rhoughly. Put your own garden eatable flowers for color.In the original recipe, you must put the proceed in individual bowls in the fridge for a night. But we can't, we always eat it right away.Serv fresh, its deliciousSource : La belle fermiï¿½re, Thome III.It is a marvel for diarrhea.Rice for diarrhea, pickels and olives are lactofermented ingredients (perfect to reequilibrate the bowel flora), tuna is magic : is it iodine, I don't know.Larry...that you can visit at : http://www.makisoft.com/page.asp?autotraitement ------------------Larry Tremblay


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 1999)

Larry,Thanks for posting that recipe. It sounds delicious.If I failed to welcome you to the board, I would like to do that now.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE [This message has been edited by BETTIE (edited 10-25-1999).]


----------

